# Fromm vs Wellness Core



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

Hi everyone!
So I recently began to look for a good dog food for my pomeranian, Shadow, since I discovered her old food was not good for her at all. I've been looking at Wellness Core, Canidae (the grain free line), Fromm and Solid Gold. I got some Wellness Core samples a while ago, and she liked it a lot. I wanted a Canidae sample too, but the store didn't carry any. 

Yesterday, I visited the same dog boutique, and discovered they also sold Fromm and Solid Gold, both of which I have heard great things about, and requested samples for both of them too. I fed Shadow the Fromm Salmon Tunalini (it was the only flavour sample they had), and Shadow ate it all up. This morning, I prepared a "taste test", with the Solid Gold Wee Bits with bison, this other solid gold food with lamb (that they apparently only sell in asia), and the Salmon Fromm. Shadow's immediate favourite was the Solid Gold with bison, finished it and then went for the salmon. When that was done, she ate a few bites of the Solid Gold with lamb, but didn't like it much and left most of it in the bowl.

Obviously, the solid gold bison was her favourite, but she liked the fromm salmon too. I would gladly buy either of these for her, however, I have some minor issues with both of them...

First of all, the Fromm with salmon is has too little protein content for my liking. I might add that if I do end up purchasing Fromm, I will be purchasing the Surf and Turf flavour, because it's protein content is just slightly higher. 

The issue I had with solid gold with bison is that it isn't grain free, and it also has a lower protein content. For those reasons, I probably won't be purchasing this product, but it's just that Shadow seems to like it so much and it's cheaper than some other products.

Now, considering I am looking for a higher protein content and grain free product, Canidae and Wellness would seem to be the obvious answer. However, wellness is the most expensive option out of the four. I might add that price isn't really an issue, just that if there was an equally good food with a lower price, I would go for that. Another issue with Wellness is that their kibble is huge. Shadow doesn't have a problem chewing this, it's just that she has to spit out unchewed bits of the kibble multiple times before she can actually finish a bite of the kibble. 

The problem with Canidae is that they don't have samples. I have no idea whether or not Shadow will like it, how big the kibble is or even whether or not this kibble is cause problems for Shadow.

So all of this considered, what do you think I should purchase for Shadow? 

Sorry for rambling!


----------

